# Hunting and Fishing rip-offs



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe I am just getting old and cheap, but it seems like there is an awfully big price difference in a lot of our hunting and fishing items and it's kind of a rip off sometimes! So I would like to hear about items you have shopped for (or bought) and you later realized that it's a "rip-off"!! So, I will be the first to make my nomination for the 1st rip-off of this thread.

1. "under-Armour" rubber boots"- O.K. Let me see if I understand this correctly? this is your first time selling rubber boots that are specifically marketed towards hunters, there are other boot manufacturers that have been making these boots for decades longer and you are going to ask $169.00 for YOUR boots?? When I can buy a competitors time proven boots for even less!!
Don't get me wrong, I love U.A.! I wear U.A., almost daily, but to me these rubber boots are a "rip-off"!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If they last you a while they won't be a rip-off anymore! I got a pair of sportsmans guide rubber/neoprene boot, they didn't make it till the end of the season before the crease points cracked, i knew i wasn't getting the best ones, only paid 40 bucks for them, but i learned a lesson.
One other.... electric socks.... that was the dumbest buy i ever made.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

St. Croix Mojo bass series......advertisement hooked me, but wow they are terrible rods. And I'm not even picky about sensitivity and all that fruity stuff. I bought 5 at one time beginning of last season and now I have 1. Yep handles coming apart...blank is brittle and hook keepers came out of glue wrap. I believe the last one is going to get retired.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have to agree on the electric socks. i bought some of them years ago and my feet froze off. i went back to just using a good thermal sock, and threw the electric socks out. now i use the toe warmes insoles with the little heat packets. they keep my feet good and warm.

i have been looking at the new battery operated insoles, but at a 100.00 a pop im afraid they are just a rip off, so i havent tried them.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Any clothing marketed to control scent


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Any hunting product that has a so called pro hunter picture on the package you are paying him to sell you a product. Why not do your own home work and pick the best product for you. I don't understand what it is about human nature just because the pro or hot girl on TV has a certain bow,gun,broad head,camo pattern,trail cam,duck call,boat,motor or truck that people think it will make them a better sportsman if they go out and buy it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

spinning wing decoys for waterfowl hunting were very expensive when they first hit the market being about $150.00. my friend jim (ducksdemise ) made some using $4.00 motors from radio shack .all parts and batteries caost about $40.00.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Any clothing marketed to control scent


+1 on that!!!! "scent" control clothing is the most gimmicky, overpriced crap out there...and whats worse....it sells like crazy!!!...i know now that hunting the wind is the only true successful technique there is to scent "control"


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This thread should have a long life, since who among us hasn't been ripped off at one time or another.

In my experience, it's usually when I tried to go "cheap" that I wound up disappointed in the product's performance or longevity. Did this a few times in my younger days when I didn't have much money. Then an older guy told me something I've never forgotten. He said, "I don't have a lot of money, so I can't afford to buy cheap! Cheap stuff is usually a waste of money. I buy top quality goods that will last me a while."

In the particular instance you cited, did you actually buy the UA boots? You don't state that specifically, you say "shopped for (or bought). First of all, there's not much that UA makes that is less expensive than a comparable product from another manufacturer. I could buy base layers for far less than I paid for my UA stuff, but, you're right, they're great! Who knows? Maybe their rubber boots really are that good, but I'd have to think long and hard about spending that kind of money. I've been a LaCrosse man for years and never been disappointed.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

My experience with UA shoes is terrible. I bought a pair of their tennis shoes and they fell apart quicker than any other pair I have had in the last ten years.

As far as hunting gear, I regret buying the 15 ft sticks that hook together into one long ladder. I have the individual 3 ft steps from Dunhams and they work on any tree and get me much higher.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> *In my experience, it's usually when I tried to go "cheap" that I wound up disappointed in the product's performance *or longevity. Did this a few times in my younger days when I didn't have much money. Then an older guy told me something I've never forgotten. He said, "I don't have a lot of money, so I can't afford to buy cheap! Cheap stuff is usually a waste of money. I buy top quality goods that will last me a while."
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wise words. Everytime I went cheap, I regretted it.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> buckeyebowman said:
> 
> 
> > *In my experience, it's usually when I tried to go "cheap" that I wound up disappointed in the product's performance *or longevity. Did this a few times in my younger days when I didn't have much money. Then an older guy told me something I've never forgotten. He said, "I don't have a lot of money, so I can't afford to buy cheap! Cheap stuff is usually a waste of money. I buy top quality goods that will last me a while."
> ...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Anything with "Bone collector" on it. You know you're paying at least a 10-15% mark up...


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

EZ, that was on my mind, but I thought maybe they would kick me off the blog! But since you brought it up...... Don't get me wrong I am sure Michael Waddell is a heck of a nice guy, but come on?? Bone Collector is on everything!! Bows, rifles, game calls, clothing, and you bet there paying him $$, so you bet their marking the price up also! I am waiting for What's new? Bone Collector shower curtains? How about Bone Collector designer salons, maybe some Bone Collector wheaties?? 


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My Cabelas Lure Logic scent canisters. A timed scent can which dispensed scent at a given interval. Scenjt was not very strong, when it dispensed was very loud and refills were very expensive. Not impressed with the system at all and to add to that the scents were not very realistic. It was expensive and I got taken!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Agreed on the scent canisters and anything Bone Collector. For that matter, the scent control is all rap as well. My product would be a 7 ft medium action Field and Stream rod I bought from Dicks Sporting Goods. And while it almost lasted the whole season, I kept it in a rod travel case and broke 6 inches behind the tip of the rod on a 12 inch Largemouth. Never again on those so now I search for a new one throughout Winter and bet your you know what I won't buy one again!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Flourocarbon....LOL 

Salmonid


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

For me and maybe I was just unlucky, it is Wildgame Innovations trail cams. Lasted a little over a year & a half & now both need replaced. Won't go that route again as the customer service was non existent.
I know the Bone Collector is the new fad, but there have been & still are dozens of others just as bad or worse............ must work on us suckers or they wouldn't do it !!
I know there have been others since I've been at this so long, but the trail cams still have me mad.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anything labeled as a &#8220;cover scent&#8221;. It&#8217;s been know for 20+ years that it&#8217;s not possible to cover up odors to keep a deer from smelling you, but people still buy them. 
Any broadhead that costs more than $6-$7 each. 
Under Armor, period.

No offense guys, but anyone that thinks ALL scent control clothing is a gimmick doesn&#8217;t have a good understanding of how these things work and how they can be used to an advantage. This isn&#8217;t an opinion, it&#8217;s a proven fact that they can help reduce scent when used as a small part of a system. However, I&#8217;m convinced that at least 90% of hunters simply don&#8217;t understand what it really takes to reduce their scent, or are too lazy to bother. This isn&#8217;t coming from someone that uses these clothes either, as I&#8217;m just wearing regular outfitter camo. But make no mistake, these things absolutely make a difference when used properly.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

T-180 said:


> For me and maybe I was just unlucky, it is Wildgame Innovations trail cams. Lasted a little over a year & a half & now both need replaced. Won't go that route again as the customer service was non existent.


I completely agree with you on this one. I had one a few years ago, it was $100 and a 4 megapixel, so I thought I was getting a great deal. It worked when I stepped in front of it at home, so I put it out in the woods. Battery was dead, no pictures. I put new batteries in, and it wouldn't turn on. So I took it back to Dick's and got a 5 megapixel Wildgame Innovations camera that ran on a rechargeable 12V battery. Worked fine for a few months, just really short battery life. Then it stopped working like my other one. Never buying another trail cam than Moultrie.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

postalhunter1 said:


> EZ, that was on my mind, but I thought maybe they would kick me off the blog! But since you brought it up...... Don't get me wrong I am sure Michael Waddell is a heck of a nice guy, but come on?? Bone Collector is on everything!! Bows, rifles, game calls, clothing, and you bet there paying him $$, so you bet their marking the price up also! I am waiting for What's new? Bone Collector shower curtains? How about Bone Collector designer salons, maybe some Bone Collector wheaties??
> 
> 
> God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


Check out the Bone Collector bedding sets in the new BPS xmas catalog.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Flourocarbon....LOL
> 
> Salmonid


Now that is funny!!!!!!!



M.Magis said:


> A
> *Any broadhead that costs more than $6-$7 each.
> *
> Under Armor, period.


Just curious, what broadhead do you use?

I'm not sold on Under Armor either. Seems a lot of the price is for the name. 
Just sayin


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I never bought one, but i seen em. It was called the deer view mirror. Its a big rear view mirror that you clip on your treestand to see whats behind you. YOu gotta be kiddin me.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Just curious, what broadhead do you use?


I usually use Muzzys, though they&#8217;re overpriced too. But, not $50/3 like others I see. I like the original Snuffers and Wensel Woodsmans the best, but don&#8217;t have the time to shoot them like I used to.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Anything labeled as a cover scent. Its been know for 20+ years that its not possible to cover up odors to keep a deer from smelling you, but people still buy them.
> Any broadhead that costs more than $6-$7 each.
> Under Armor, period.
> 
> No offense guys, but anyone that thinks ALL scent control clothing is a gimmick doesnt have a good understanding of how these things work and how they can be used to an advantage. This isnt an opinion, its a proven fact that they can help reduce scent when used as a small part of a system. However, Im convinced that at least 90% of hunters simply dont understand what it really takes to reduce their scent, or are too lazy to bother. This isnt coming from someone that uses these clothes either, as Im just wearing regular outfitter camo. But make no mistake, these things absolutely make a difference when used properly.


I am not really new to bow hunting I started in 1973 and I use scent lock leafy camo. I don't believe the scent control works at all but I like the camo.
I also don't like being told I am lazy or I don't understand. A proven fact my a$$, I bought them thinking it may help but from my own experience they do not cover your scent at all. They are over priced but I really like the camo.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

leupy said:


> I am not really new to bow hunting I started in 1973 and I use scent lock leafy camo. I don't believe the scent control works at all but I like the camo.
> I also don't like being told I am lazy or I don't understand. A proven fact my a$$, I bought them thinking it may help but from my own experience they do not cover your scent at all. They are over priced but I really like the camo.


You don&#8217;t have to like it. Either you don&#8217;t know the proper steps, or don&#8217;t want to bother. It&#8217;s that simple. This is not my opinion, that&#8217;s the way it is.

Edit: I did not mean anything as an insult. Those who don&#8217;t want to bother already know that. The vast majority don&#8217;t realize how many steps are needed to even help reduce scent.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

ezbite said:


> Anything with "Bone collector" on it. You know you're paying at least a 10-15% mark up...


I also don't like bone collector products. However, I bought a bone collector/scent blocker parka a few years ago at bass pro for $150, same price as the redhead cws parka. It's extremely warm and durable, and I was surprised to see it for only 150. I think it was before they were making everything bone collector though...
And I did not but it because it was bone collector or scent blocker, it just looked warm and was affordable, as far as parkas go.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I actually do have a bone collector bottle opener & a t-shirt that were both gifts from my sons. They said they found both on sale !!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I stand by my post, scent blocking clothes do not work. I am speaking from years of experience, by your own words you do not use them and post it as a fact. I have read many of your posts and I agree with most of them, this is just not one I agree with. How can you post as a fact when you have never used the item in question?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> No offense guys, but anyone that thinks ALL scent control clothing is a gimmick doesnt have a good understanding of how these things work and how they can be used to an advantage. This isnt an opinion, its a proven fact that they can help reduce scent when used as a small part of a system. However, Im convinced that at least 90% of hunters simply dont understand what it really takes to reduce their scent, or are too lazy to bother. This isnt coming from someone that uses these clothes either, as Im just wearing regular outfitter camo. But make no mistake, these things absolutely make a difference when used properly.


No offense back But as someone that worked on a government contract for carbon fibers for chemical warfare suits I do have at least a elementary understanding of carbon fibers and how they work. It is with that basis that I make my statement that anyone that purchases commercially available clothing for scent control is wasting their money, in my opinion. There may be some minimal effect early in the garments life and then it is FOREVER gone, never to be seen again. No amount of clothes dyers can rejuvenate the fibers, not even remotely close to temperatures required.

Add that with the lawsuits and court findings;

_On May 13, 2010, United States Federal District Judge Kyle found that ALS, the manufacturer and seller of Scent Lok clothing, and Cabela's and Gander Mountain, both of which sell Scent Lok and their own private-label clothing using Scent Lok technology, falsely advertised the ability of their Scent Lok clothing to eliminate odor. The Court found that Defendants have published countless advertisements almost all of which utilize the slogans odor-eliminating technology or odor-eliminating clothing. The Court further found that the experts agreed that the Scent Lok clothing cannot eliminate odor, even when new. The Court held that all advertisements that used the words odor-eliminating technology, odor-eliminating clothing, eliminates all types of odor, odor elimination, remove all odor, complete scent elimination, scent-free, works on 100% of your scent 100% of the time, all human scent, odor is eradicated, and graphics demonstrating that human odor cannot escape the carbon-embedded fabric are all false statements as a matter of law. In addition, the Court found claims that the Scent Lok clothing could be reactivated to like new or pristine condition to be false as a matter of law.

The Court will issue an injunction to prevent Defendants from further false advertising.

The Minnesota case is now ready for trial. The remaining issues in the Minnesota case are the amount of damages to be paid to each plaintiff and the award of attorneys' fees and costs to plaintiffs' attorneys.

Because the Court earlier denied Plaintiffs' motion for class certification, Plaintiffs in the Minnesota case are only able to recover damages for their own purchases. However, the injunction against false advertising will benefit all future consumers of Scent Lok products in Minnesota._


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

postalhunter1 said:


> EZ, that was on my mind, but I thought maybe they would kick me off the blog! But since you brought it up...... Don't get me wrong I am sure Michael Waddell is a heck of a nice guy, but come on?? Bone Collector is on everything!! Bows, rifles, game calls, clothing, and you bet there paying him $$, so you bet their marking the price up also! I am waiting for What's new? Bone Collector shower curtains? How about Bone Collector designer salons, maybe some Bone Collector wheaties??
> 
> 
> God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


I finally came up with a concrete example. How about a camouflage range finder (or any other product, really) that is $15 more than the uncamouflaged version! Why on earth do you need a range finder to be camouflaged! Or camouflage long underwear for that matter! I actually have some of these, but they were well made, the right size, and on sale after the season. I guess if I ever hunt in my underwear I'll have it made!


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

icefisherman4life said:


> I never bought one, but i seen em. It was called the deer view mirror. Its a big rear view mirror that you clip on your treestand to see whats behind you. YOu gotta be kiddin me.


Thank you for posting this!! I laughed so hard I cried!!


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Or camouflage long underwear for that matter! I actually have some of these, but they were well made, the right size, and on sale after the season. I guess if I ever hunt in my underwear I'll have it made!


i used to wonder that myself until i was out in the stand one fall day many years ago. it was in the 30's that morning, as the sun rose so did the temp. if i recall it got into the upper 70's, lower 80's and when that sun hit me, it got hot quick and i kept stripping layers to stay cool. i ended up in my camo thermal top. i said to myself that day that ill always layer my upper body in camo.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I won't argue that scent control clothing is *very* effective, but for a while it does offer some benefit. To me, any benefit is worth utilizing. 
I should re-word what I was trying to say. I meant to say many peope don't realize just how close to scent free we can get, if all possible steps are taken. It's a pain and not even possible for some people, but for some, these little things can help.
I am a little familiar with that law suit, and recall that the only thing they were found guilty of was using the word "eliminate", which in the courts minds meant to remove permanently. Not that the clothing did nothing, just not what they felt the wording implied. I see it doesn't mention that in that paragraph, but unless there was another law suit, that was the ruling.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> I won't argue that scent control clothing is *very* effective, but for a while it does offer some benefit. To me, any benefit is worth utilizing.
> I should re-word what I was trying to say. I meant to say many peope don't realize just how close to scent free we can get, if all possible steps are taken. It's a pain and not even possible for some people, but for some, these little things can help.
> I am a little familiar with that law suit, and recall that the only thing they were found guilty of was using the word "eliminate", which in the courts minds meant to remove permanently. Not that the clothing did nothing, just not what they felt the wording implied. I see it doesn't mention that in that paragraph, but unless there was another law suit, that was the ruling.


they probably do work the first couple hunts after you buy them... and every little advantage you can get IS worth utilizing .... but for $300 + for those scent suits.. it definitely falls into the category of " ripp-off"


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

magis... i do what i can to eliminate all scent too,(properly storing and washing clothes, detergents, the spray,not using your typical deodarants,..so on and so on... but it sounds like you know some tips or tricks that some of us arent aware of... would you be willing to share some knowledge here?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> they probably do work the first couple hunts after you buy them... and every little advantage you can get IS worth utilizing .... but for $300 + for those scent suits.. it definitely falls into the category of " ripp-off"


Absolutely, I agree. For that kind of money they are certainly a rip off, but not just because they call themselves scent control. However, they can be found at very reasonable prices at times. I've owned a lot of ther years, and probably never spent more than $80, and that was for a waterproof/windproof coat with removeable liner. I didn't buy it for the carbon, it was just a nice all season coat for a good price. 



Fishlandr75 said:


> magis... i do what i can to eliminate all scent too,(properly storing and washing clothes, detergents, the spray,not using your typical deodarants,..so on and so on... but it sounds like you know some tips or tricks that some of us arent aware of... would you be willing to share some knowledge here?


I dont think I do anything special, but I am very diligent about doing every step, every time. I run the washer empty a time or two before washing hunting clothes in non-scent detergent, dry and store them outside. I never take my clothes in the house or truck, except for my bottom layer to put on after showering when its cold. If its warm out I dress on the porch. I use non scent deodorant and spray down with scent kill (another gimmick? I dont know, but I use it) before drying off. I also keep my towel outside when not in use. I wash, including hair, with Ivory soap, and use a dedicated scrunchy thats only for that soap. If I have to drive my truck to my hunting spot, I drive in my long underwear and a t shirt, then change into hunting clothes outside my truck when I park. Thats loads of fun on a 20 degree morning.  My bow is stored outside as well as all hunting accessories, except binos when its real cold. Theres probably a couple other little things I do and dont even think about any more, but you can see its nothing too unusual. Ive used this same routine with and without different types of scent reducing clothing over the years, and the difference is very notable. Im much more skeptical than most when it comes to hunting products and I would never suggest that something works if I didnt know for a fact it did, in some way. Though certainly not to the degree that these companies want you to think, but that goes with most products. 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have to disagree with the under armour posts. Their cold gear products are legit. Hurlock gloves aren't bad either the old ones were better than the new ones. But as far as the cold gear goes you won't catch me or most of my friends in the woods or stream without it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Absolutely, I agree. For that kind of money they are certainly a rip off, but not just because they call themselves scent control. However, they can be found at very reasonable prices at times. I've owned a lot of ther years, and probably never spent more than $80, and that was for a waterproof/windproof coat with removeable liner. I didn't buy it for the carbon, it was just a nice all season coat for a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info.. i pretty much do the same things...(except for driving in my underpants)...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> thanks for the info.. i pretty much do the same things...(except for driving in my underpants)...


He doesn't tell just anyone this but he also rolls in deer poop before climbing in his broken tree stand.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Back to the original post : Can't believe nobody has mentioned the Color-C-Lector or PH meter or are most of you guys too young to remember those ??!! Actually, my wife loved her Dad's color gadget because it usually agreed with her on blues & purples. Also, seemed to me anything endorsed by Roland Martin had to be taken with a grain of salt, too.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree with the guys on here about Wildgame Innovation trail cams. I bought a Black Friday special at Dick's 2 years ago and it crapped out within a month of using it. I ended up getting a replacement, and that one crapped out after 2 weeks. Returned it and got a StealthCam. 

I also got TracerNocks last year. Before the season was over, the lights would randomly come on, and on one of them the part that is housed inside the arrow, was freely falling up and down the arrow shaft. It came completely apart from the nock. They did tell me to send them back, I just haven't had a chance yet to do so.

I also agree that anything with Bone Collector on it is a gimmick and it kinda ticks me off that manufactures monopolize products and force you to buy a particular product even if you don't want Bone Collector on it. For instance, T/C Pro Hunter...can you buy just a Pro Hunter anymore? I believe there was a time when you couldn't buy just a Pro Hunter. It was the Pro Hunter Bone Collector edition.

To end on a happy note...I found...I mean my wife found...a pair of 1000g Thinsulate rubber boots 3 years ago for $24 at ALDIs. Best $24 ever spent on hunting necessities!!! They have held up GREAT!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You gotta love ALSDI , no telling what you'll find there !! Got my hand held gps there several years ago for $60.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

If you're looking for deer hunting or ice fishing boots definitely get something with 1000g of thinsulate in them! I bought a cheap pair of boots at Walmart that had 1000g of thinsulate in them and they were the best purchase I've made! I can stand still on a cold winter's day for 5 hours before my toes get cold! Very much needed for deer hunting in the mornings during muzzleloader season. I need to replace this pair of boots right now because of a tear in a crease on the top of the boot. I was considering going with a 600g thinsulate boot, but I'm not sure it's going to be enough. 

Don't buy the wood stick bobbers with the plastic stick end. They are cheaper, but the plastic part breaks off when you're putting the line on. Go with the all wood Thill bobbers.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I need to replace this pair of boots right now because of a tear in a crease on the top of the boot.


Isn't that why they make duct tape?


----------



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't want to get ripped off? Go to your LOCAL fish/hunt store. You can handle the goods, get great advice and the prices are close to what the big box stores and mail order outfits charge. And you'll never have to waste money sending the wrong stuff back . . . a common problem.
I buy almost ALL of my gear at my favorite local shops. They have exactly what I want, and I can handle a fishing rod or reel to see if it's peerfect for my style of fishing. The local guys are the ones who have the fishing reports, hunting info and the live bait I need. Do you think you can get the same service from the Mart Brothers (Walmart and Kmart) that you can get from the Rodmakers Shop, Erie Outfitters, LandBigFish, FinFeatherFur or any of the fine local stores? C'mon, Man! 
AND I'm tired of seeing my favorite, locally-made lures reproduced in Asia and sold here by already-rich discount outfits. Shame on them!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

North American Fishing Club. This site has 1000 times better fishing info!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> i have to agree on the electric socks. i bought some of them years ago and my feet froze off. i went back to just using a good thermal sock, and threw the electric socks out. now i use the toe warmes insoles with the little heat packets. they keep my feet good and warm.
> 
> i have been looking at the new battery operated insoles, but at a 100.00 a pop im afraid they are just a rip off, so i havent tried them.
> sherman


I recommend the chemical toe warmers, about a buck a pair, they never break down (like electrical stuff) and last several hours. Definately help to keep your tootsies warm, simple and inexpensive. I have a pair of boot insoles that accept them in the toe area and use them hunting and wading for steelhead.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

postalhunter1 said:


> EZ, that was on my mind, but I thought maybe they would kick me off the blog! But since you brought it up...... Don't get me wrong I am sure Michael Waddell is a heck of a nice guy, but come on?? Bone Collector is on everything!! Bows, rifles, game calls, clothing, and you bet there paying him $$, so you bet their marking the price up also! I am waiting for What's new? Bone Collector shower curtains? How about Bone Collector designer salons, maybe some Bone Collector wheaties??
> 
> 
> God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


Rhett Atkins has an album called Bone Collector Brotherhood now lol. I was watching a hunting video on youtube and it played a song called buck fever. Got a laugh out of that and laughed more when I looked the song up and found it was on this album.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

leupy said:


> I stand by my post, scent blocking clothes do not work. I am speaking from years of experience, by your own words you do not use them and post it as a fact. I have read many of your posts and I agree with most of them, this is just not one I agree with. How can you post as a fact when you have never used the item in question?



I agree!!!! I fart from time to time while on stand. I can smell the fart the same as if I farted while sitting on the sofa. My Scent Loc does nothing to prevent it. 

Scent Block clothing = JOKE!!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree the color selector was a big rip off. Most of the time I never moved a bass to bite by the color indicated. Just used my favorite colors and fish in the boat. I saw it on an outdoors show and when I attended Indiana University bass school the pros were pushing it hard. Even cotton cordell was making crankbaits to match color selector readings. I bought everything lock stock and barrel. I could of bought allot of Mann's Auger tails with 454 for what I spent.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

WeekendWarrior said:


> I agree!!!! I fart from time to time while on stand. I can smell the fart the same as if I farted while sitting on the sofa. My Scent Loc does nothing to prevent it.
> 
> Scent Block clothing = JOKE!!


Thanks man, THAT was funny.

By the way there are a few good cover scents for rubbing on shoes, clothes, hats and other smelly areas...take basil, lavender, or apple (all fresh) and crush onto clothing or body. Free or otherwise cheap way to improve scent confusion. Also baking soda in shoes and under arms. Mud also effective after clothes have been washed. Shower before hunt. Keep clothes and gear outside before hunt when possible.

Ground blind bow hunter here, can't eliminate but certainly can alleviate.

As to RIP OFFS! How 'bout high-end bass boats, high-end fly fishing gear (mortgage required), unqualified fishing and hunting guides, "stop leak" additives, commercial ground blinds, Ruger .45 "jammer" handguns and Prime time "fishing and hunting" calendars?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

where the scent killing stuff that kills human odor for 1 year?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think there are fewer true rip offs out there than ever before. If you think it's tough to know what you're buying now, you should have seen how it was before the Internet. Heck as it is now, most online outlets have product reviews for just anything you look at. Never mind how many wonderful hunting and fishing forums you can visit for gladly given help in making a selection before you even shop.

As to the selection today versus say 20 years ago? Forget it. We have never had it so good and it gets better every day. 

No offense to anyone, but if you pay $169 for boots of comparable quality to say, the $79 boots, you're not ripped off, youre not paying attention. Few items get more online product reviews than boots.

Someone mentioned broad heads for example. Are Rage broad heads a true ripoff at three for forty bucks, compared to others at about half that? I suppose that you could argue that if there are cheaper broad heads, then anything more expensive is a ripoff. But Rage heads do a heck of a job. I used them one season and my friends use them. They do a very impressive job and they work on some bows where Muzzys might not group as well...which is why a lot of guys stick with them. I have a perfectly tuned Mathews (I know...there are cheaper bows out there, right?) and the Muzzys do not group as well as other fixed blade heads.

My point is that selection is a good thing and price is not always the only factor in the equation. Also, as others have said, approaching every purchase with only cost in mind isn't always the way to go.

With that said, I can agree that some stuff is overpriced if it simply does not function as advertised, but for the most part that stuff is easy to spot, gets bad PR quickly, or is suspect if you apply common sense. Overall we have it better than ever when it comes to getting geared up to hunt or fish.

Just about ALL hunting and fishing gear is automatically ten percent more expensive than it might otherwise be because of the federal excise tax levied on all of it. That, plus the demands for gear that lasts and you've got a formula for pricey stuff.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

postalhunter1 said:


> Thank you for posting this!! I laughed so hard I cried!!
> 
> 
> God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


Might have to look for the DVM. Maybe i can become a trick shot artist like Annie Oakley!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I won't argue that scent control clothing is *very* effective, but for a while it does offer some benefit. To me, any benefit is worth utilizing.
> I should re-word what I was trying to say. I meant to say many peope don't realize just how close to scent free we can get, if all possible steps are taken. It's a pain and not even possible for some people, but for some, these little things can help.
> I am a little familiar with that law suit, and recall that the only thing they were found guilty of was using the word "eliminate", which in the courts minds meant to remove permanently. Not that the clothing did nothing, just not what they felt the wording implied. I see it doesn't mention that in that paragraph, but unless there was another law suit, that was the ruling.


Just a question - outside of someone, with really bad b.o have you ever neen able to smell someone? Priobably you have smelled someone with bad breath or at least not great breath. How many hunter work to cover their breath or breathe though a charcoal filter. I would bet that is the biggest source of human smell for a deer - our breath....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What about those pen rods? I fishing pole that collapses to the size of a ball point pen...

Or a pocketfisherman?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Omg! Some people have no clue when it comes to scent control. The intent of the products is to kill or isolate the "bacteria" that cause human odor.......as in "body odor". It won't do squat for a fart or bad breath. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

